# Drunks at cons



## eversleep (Feb 8, 2012)

I've never been to a con and probably won't in the near future but this question has been on my mind in case I ever do go to one.

I really dislike people who drink a lot and get drunk. And apparently at furry cons this happens a lot. If I go to a con, will I have to put up with people getting drunk and throwing up all over the place? And being noisy and rude? Are there any cons where people don't do this?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 8, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I really dislike people who drink a lot and get drunk. And apparently at furry cons this happens a lot. If I go to a con, will I have to put up with people getting drunk and throwing up all over the place? And being noisy and rude? Are there any cons where people don't do this?



I'm fairly certain that such a person would be arrested for public intoxication. I have never experienced such a problem, and I highly doubt this would occur in such a way to be so disruptive. I have good faith that anyone being drunk and disorderly would be dealt with very quickly. In any case, I suggest you stay away from bars and room parties.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 8, 2012)

Xipoid said:


> I'm fairly certain that such a person would be arrested for public intoxication. I have never experienced such a problem, and I highly doubt this would occur in such a way to be so disruptive. I have good faith that anyone being drunk and disorderly would be dealt with very quickly. In any case, I suggest you stay away from bars and room parties.


Really? Maybe you got lucky and it didn't happen at the cons you went to... I've heard other furries talking about how smashed they get at cons, not in their rooms but out in the open at the con, with pics and everything. There's vomiting stories too. Also, people in general tend to go out in public drunk. Nobody does anything about it. I personally don't understand WHY people would want to be out drunk to show off how intoxicated they are, just something I'll never understand I guess.


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Really? Maybe you got lucky and it didn't happen at the cons you went to... I've heard other furries talking about how smashed they get at cons, not in their rooms but out in the open at the con, with pics and everything. There's vomiting stories too. Also, people in general tend to go out in public drunk. Nobody does anything about it. I personally don't understand WHY people would want to be out drunk to show off how intoxicated they are, just something I'll never understand I guess.



People getting trashed isn't the general case at conventions. Sure, it happens in private, but the public scenes are quite well moderated [I hear]. Yeah, there are going to be stories, because it does happen, but it just isn't the general case - especially as your laws concerning alcohol in America are really, really stiff compared to ours. Some individuals do it. It isn't a "convention" thing.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2012)

People drink in private. I've seen a couple people a little tipsy/drunk in public, but no one is out getting wasted and throwing up everywhere.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 8, 2012)

The cons that I've been to don't allow drinking in the public conspace. A lot of people do go to room parties and get their drink on there, however. I've run into one or two people who've obviously had too many, but as a general rule their behavior is well-monitored by security and if you have a problem with one those would be the people to turn to. I've yet to experience a con where there's anyone completely shitfaced, and most of the drinking happens pretty damn late at night.

I'm of the same opinion, in general, as you about drunk people, and I've never had any trouble. Even the couple of overly tipsy people I met were strangely polite. XD Check the con policies before you go and see if they have any specific rules on drinking in convention spaces. And I wouldn't let that stop you from going to a con. There are going to be stories about all kinds of things, but the likelihood you're going to run into it is very slim (especially if you're adamantly avoiding the drinking crowd).


----------



## Fay V (Feb 8, 2012)

First of all I get the impression that you are equating all levels of drunk with alcohol poisoning level black out drunk. It doesn't really work that way. 
People certainly get buzzed and go out, because it feels good and you can still control yourself. Yes people do that, and chances are they aren't acting any differently than all the other con goers because everyone has that "it's party time, I'm away from home and having fun" mentality. 

I've been to several major cons and never saw someone really smashed in the public con areas. I know someone that got wasted in the room. I've personally have been a bit drunk but only travelled between rooms and stayed out of con space and the hotel lobby. I saw a guy black out level drunk once, and that is because he was abandoned at a party and couldn't find his way back to his room. 

That's out of like five conventions, and one case of a really drunk person, and even then con security was on the case trying to get him to his room and he hadn't gone into general space. 

Con ops are pretty good about cracking down on disruptive people. 
So here's the thing, if you look for it, you will find it. My first two cons were major venues and I didn't see a drop of liquor or a hint of anyone being drunk because I was staying in con space and wasn't looking for it. 
My later cons I did room parties, so obviously I saw some drunk people because I specifically went to the places where they would be, in rooms. 

Major cons are really good at upkeep of the general area. If you want a substance free, general rated furry experience, you'll have one.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I've never been to a con and probably won't in the near future but this question has been on my mind in case I ever do go to one.
> 
> I really dislike people who drink a lot and get drunk. And apparently at furry cons this happens a lot. If I go to a con, will I have to put up with people getting drunk and throwing up all over the place? And being noisy and rude? Are there any cons where people don't do this?



You'll get more of the latter than the formal considering the age group that attends conventions. At cons you will see loud, rambunctious, and rude people. The drunks ususally don't come out until the evening and they are just few in number.

And in most...if mot many states, people are publiclu found drunk and disorderly in public get a free ride in the paddywagon.


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2012)

In the cons I've been to (only anime cons but whatever) I've never seen any drunks. Like the others have said they'll be at room parties and stuff.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope you're all right... I trust you guys more than the others who tell these stories, because if they really were as drunk as they claim, would they actually remember what went on? I think people just twist stories to make them sound more exciting and badass.

Also, the drinking laws here don't do shit. There's still 12-year-olds getting drunk.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I hope you're all right... I trust you guys more than the others who tell these stories, because if they really were as drunk as they claim, would they actually remember what went on? I think people just twist stories to make them sound more exciting and badass.



And people do twist stories, like "Oh I had sex with 15 guys at FC and it was so awesome" when at the time they were at the Zoo brooding and complaining that their favorite artist is a douche for not giving him free art. 



> Also, the drinking laws here don't do shit. There's still 12-year-olds getting drunk.



That's kids. When you are away from your parents and in an unmonitored enviroment, you do stupid stuff.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 8, 2012)

I deal with enough drunk people that wander around at night.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 8, 2012)

I think for any public event, you will have the drunk party people, and the sober more tame people. No matter what event it is, you will usually have the two groups.
If you are hearing a bunch of drunken weird bad con stories, its probably because those are the ones that people post that others will find interesting, instead of a story that is pretty basic. I would say that there are more positive experiences than bad most likely.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll throw in my experience for what it is worth. Any convention you go to is going to have instances of drinking. For the most part it's rarely an issue. I'm someone who dislikes the bar scene, and doesn't care for people getting really drunk. I don't mind buzzed people though. At the conventions I've been to (ac being one I've attended repeatedly) I've only ever had issues twice. Both times it was late at night, and inside the Headless Lounge. I was volunteering and some silly furfags in suit got so drunk that it caused problems. One of them got drunk, was in suit and was being such a behavioral disturbance that he had to be asked to leave. The other was so drunk he was vomiting into the trash can for a good while(although for this person if memory serves correct the issue was more that he was a bit drunk, in suit, and danced far longer than he should have and that combo was rather toxic). Both times though the right people zeroed in on and it was all taken care of.

Really if you are going to have an issue it's likely to be late at night from non-con goers getting out from a bar. Stick to a group late at night especially if in suit and you will be fine. Try to stick to well lit areas if you have to walk some distance to your room.


----------



## veeno (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry if i caused a fuss at a con.

Could not resist the hotel bar.

V:


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 8, 2012)

dont go to a fur con if you dont like loud, obnoxious behaviour

[/thread]


----------



## Ricky (Feb 8, 2012)

You complain a lot.

If you don't like the way someone is acting, walk away?


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 8, 2012)

Most of the people I know at cons drink or use some other sort of substance. You normally can't tell. I've only known two friends to overdo it at a con, one of which ended up in the hospital.

In general though the crowd you see during the day is sober and well behaved, and at night substance use isn't more then your average concert.

For the record I tend to consume multiple beverages at cons, but I got the irresponsible black out vomiting drunk episodes out of my system in college. Anyone who says being that drunk is fun is an idiot.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't say I have experience but I certainly hope that there's no vomiting at anthrocon. That would not end well if I am in the vicinity. Emetophobe DOES NOT WANT.

Greyscale, I don't know about you but the people I see at concerts ARE vomiting-drunk. One time a random chick walked up and started stroking my boyfriend's hair, and ramming into people. She could hardly stand up and although I ran away, trembling and crying, as soon as the concert was over, I would assume she threw up. Ruined the whole damn night for me, because I spent the entire time the headlining band (three days grace) was playing trying to get away from her in a panic for fear she'd puke.


----------



## Irime (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually TealMoon, LOL, I notice worse behavior at anime conventions than furry conventions, honestly.. but then again I do work in the medical departments for several of those that I attend, so we see them *all*. Problem with anime cons is the majority of the congoers are underage, and some get ahold of a friend who can get them some and they let loose, but again that's only a small percentage (like at a convention of 7000 attendees, maybe 20 cases of any level of drunkery we get involved with, the whole weekend? 

I have attended a few furry cons, and sure folks get buzzed and a bit extra happy, but honestly most of those you can't tell from your standard OMG SQUEE IT'S A CON. Most of the severe drunkenness is at room parties, so the solution is .. don't go to room parties and you'll be fine... or just stick to room parties with friends you know that behave respectably. If for some chance you *do* happen across the rare stray drunkard in conspace, feel more than free to tell a staffer and they'll be sure to get the appropriate department checking on the person. If they are drunken to the point it has affected basic skills, any staffer should be recommending that person head up to their room to wind down a bit/crash.


----------



## Artslave (Feb 12, 2012)

You'll see drunks in the conspace. It happens, it's inevitable. Most of us are just stumbling back to our rooms, though. We might stop to hang out with our friends in the hall for a minute, but if that bothers you- then don't come(Seriously, there is a lot of drinking that goes on, moreso at large cons than at small ones in my experience) :3 Most serious drinking happens in private, but it's not like after the fact we pass out where it takes place. Gotta get back to our rooms. 

Oh and for the record: Anywhere you have 100+ people, some of them are going to drink. Or use drugs. Or both. You're not going to find any cons where drinking doesn't happen, unless it's like.. muslimcon 2012.


----------



## Blessed Wolfie (Feb 12, 2012)

Speaking as someone who works con security, yes there are drunk people. If they bother you, DO NOT DEAL WITH THEM YOURSELF. Please tell security, either the con security or hotel security, whichever is closer. Generally, if you do not wish to deal with them, stay away from party floor and dances.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2012)

Man if im around furries I HAVE to drink, fuck that.


----------



## Deo (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinking at cons is fun. I encourage you all to do so.
Or if you will not drink, then help encourage me to do so. Preferably encourage me by giving me lots of good booze.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 12, 2012)

Party floor of FurCon last month was saran wrapped for a reason. 

But on a more related not, alcohol is an integral part of drives furries to procreate at furry conventions. It's a great means by which individuals break the ice and an even better solution to the age old question of what to do. Not to mention one has not lived until he or she has gotten a knock on his door at 3 in the morning by a drunk fursuiter/gay stripper, and/or confused groupie.

That being said, if you're underage the cops will still arrest your ass for underaged drinking if they catch you.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 12, 2012)

Deo said:


> Drinking at cons is fun. I encourage you all to do so.
> Or if you will not drink, then help encourage me to do so. Preferably encourage me by giving me lots of good booze.


Next time I'll remember to bring the New Glarus.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 12, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Next time I'll remember to bring the New Glarus.



I've got some tasty mixes for a lovely bottle of St. Germain


----------



## Onnes (Feb 12, 2012)

Remember folks, practice makes perfect. Drink often and build up an actual alcohol tolerance before you attempt to down an entire bottle of vodka.


----------



## Deo (Feb 12, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Next time I'll remember to bring the New Glarus.



And we will be merry band long into the night.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I've never been to a con and probably won't in the near future but this question has been on my mind in case I ever do go to one.
> 
> I really dislike people who drink a lot and get drunk. And apparently at furry cons this happens a lot. If I go to a con, will I have to put up with people getting drunk and throwing up all over the place? And being noisy and rude? Are there any cons where people don't do this?



Yeah you will have to put up with that...dunno about the throwing up everywhere thing, but there are always drunks wandering around and being idiots...Also constant talk of booze.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 12, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Remember folks, practice makes perfect. Drink often and build up an actual alcohol tolerance before you attempt to down an entire bottle of vodka.



There are so many better things out there than just Vodka madam/sir. Vodka is for when you want to get as fucked up as possible and not notice it. If that's your party strategy you're not getting the most fun for your time invested.


----------



## Deo (Feb 12, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> There are so many better things out there than just Vodka madam/sir. Vodka is for when you want to get as fucked up as possible and not notice it. If that's your party strategy you're not getting the most fun for your time invested.


I disagree. I love vodka. It's not a strategy, it's just wonderful and fun and lovely to drink.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 12, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> There are so many better things out there than just Vodka madam/sir. Vodka is for when you want to get as fucked up as possible and not notice it. If that's your party strategy you're not getting the most fun for your time invested.



Vodka is commonly used in alcoholic feats of strength. My point is that if you are going to participate in such an event, you should prepare yourself so that you don't completely lose it and pass out somewhere unfortunate. I personally tend to gravitate more towards whiskey varieties, but with an abv between 45% and 50% it isn't like that is going to let you remain sober for long.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lotta furs need to grow up and realize that drinking isn't some godly wonderful thing.  It's bad for your body, empty carbs, all around pointless, like smoking cigarettes!  And I always hear the "ohh well it's FUN."  You can have fun without drinking damn alcohol!


----------



## eversleep (Feb 12, 2012)

As of the recent responses in this thread, I have a fun idea.
There's a gun shop like 5 minutes from my house. In NY, you don't need a license for rifles. 
See how many drunk furries make good target practice.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 12, 2012)

eversleep said:


> As of the recent responses in this thread, I have a fun idea.
> There's a gun shop like 5 minutes from my house. In NY, you don't need a license for rifles.
> See how many drunk furries make good target practice.



Mind explaining how this post is not about wanting to shoot people with a rifle?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Lotta furs need to grow up and realize that drinking isn't some godly wonderful thing.  It's bad for your body, empty carbs, all around pointless, like smoking cigarettes!  And I always hear the "ohh well it's FUN."  You can have fun without drinking damn alcohol!



HAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 12, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I can't say I have experience but I certainly hope that there's no vomiting at anthrocon. That would not end well if I am in the vicinity. Emetophobe DOES NOT WANT.
> 
> Greyscale, I don't know about you but the people I see at concerts ARE vomiting-drunk. One time a random chick walked up and started stroking my boyfriend's hair, and ramming into people. She could hardly stand up and although I ran away, trembling and crying, as soon as the concert was over, I would assume she threw up. Ruined the whole damn night for me, because I spent the entire time the headlining band (three days grace) was playing trying to get away from her in a panic for fear she'd puke.


you ran away crying after a concert ended for.. what reason?


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 12, 2012)

Well you could just grab a cheap bottle of wine and go for a private tasting in your own room


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm emetophobic. The drunk girl made me spend the last half of the concert in a panic because I didn't know if she would throw up or not, and totally ruined my whole night. So yes, I ran. Had to get the hell out before she did throw up.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 12, 2012)

drinking before the age of 22 will damage your brain and stop it from developing, so if you want to go ahead it'll just mean i'll be smarter than you


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 12, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm emetophobic. The drunk girl made me spend the last half of the concert in a panic because I didn't know if she would throw up or not, and totally ruined my whole night. So yes, I ran. Had to get the hell out before she did throw up.


I think you need to talk to a professional about some kind of therapy for that. At no point will you be able to reliably and completely avoid that sort of a thing in a party-like gathering such as a convention or concert. Hell there's rampant drinking even at professional conventions. I went to the second day of a three-day court reporting convention and there were a ton of people wandering around blatantly hung over, it was actually worse than what I later saw at MFF. My fellow students had gone the day before and stayed the night, apparently it was completely wild. 


(Although it may just be that court reporters like to party. Must break up depression over covering child abuse cases and whatnot.)


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 12, 2012)

I usually avoid party type gatherings.. they're too stressful. Too many strangers. But, I will hopefully be going to AC.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 12, 2012)

Lotta man children in this thread. :|


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr PyroCopter said:


> drinking before the age of 22 will damage your brain and stop it from developing, so if you want to go ahead it'll just mean i'll be smarter than you



[Citation needed bitch]


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> [Citation needed bitch]



trolls never stop


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> trolls never stop




no ur a trole


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 12, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> trolls never stop



Hhahaha only on a furry forum would requesting proof of a claim be considered trolling


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Hhahaha only on a furry forum would requesting proof of a claim be considered trolling



The proof is in his icon and his profile on here.  He's been banned before on furaffinity apparently and all the posts I've seen him make are "HAHAHAAHAHAHAH"


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> The proof is in his icon and his profile on here.  He's been banned before on furaffinity apparently and all the posts I've seen him make are "HAHAHAAHAHAHAH"


o

And Chris Brown beat a bitch, and he was allowed at the grammys.

I HAVE MY RIGHTS


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> o
> 
> And Chris Brown beat a bitch, and he was allowed at the grammys.
> 
> I HAVE MY RIGHTS



Just forget it. It's none of my business.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Just forget it. It's none of my business.



Gatdamn right cuh.

Anyways my point was, people drink, people dont. Lets love each other


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 13, 2012)

I do tend to get drunk at cons, but I never throw up, because I usually space out the drinks... usually...
But I was also partying...


----------



## Aidy (Feb 13, 2012)

It's totally like a sweet sixteenth party. All the time, drunken sex everywhere :v


----------



## eversleep (Feb 13, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Mind explaining how this post is not about wanting to shoot people with a rifle?


Nope. Because it IS wanting to shoot furfags with a rifle. They'll be too drunk to notice anyway, right? And furfags are shitty people anyway. They deserve to be shot.


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Nope. Because it IS wanting to shoot furfags with a rifle. They'll be too drunk to notice anyway, right? And furfags are shitty people anyway. They deserve to be shot.



Aren't you a furfag? :?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2012)

Right, this has gone into the realm of the stupid and needs a close, but just to clear something up. 
If you do not like drinking that is fine. If you do like drinking that's fine too. People need to stop spreading misinformation to seem superior however. 

The "stop development" before 22 thing doesn't make sense and just looks like a logic jump from developmental science. Unless you have solid proof you're working on the premise that most of europe is developmentally challenged. 
You have to get seeing double drunk before you're starting to really kill brain cells, your liver and organs will probably go before your brain does. 

Second, likening drinking to cigarettes is false. First drinking relatively small amounts is very good for your health. That's why many people try to drink a glass of wine a day, it's good for the heart. 
Drinking socially causes little problems besides empty calories and the more you drink the more your judgement is impaired. 
Again the brain cell thing is largely a myth.
The point in the end is to drink responsibly, and if you personally have issues with drinking that's fine, but spreading misinformation is not helpful and simply makes you look bitter. 

have a nice day all.


----------

